# Key Post: Useful links for travel.



## Sue Ellen (24 Aug 2005)

In response to Ash's request here I'm starting off a thread for inclusion in the key posts on useful links for travel. It might be a little all over the place at the moment but I can do a tidy up when time permits  They may well also be included in other key threads.

This is a list that I compiled for myself from AAM posts but might be useful to all. Feel free to add others:

http://www.toandfrom.org/airport/index.html = info re. travel by car, bus, train to/from airports 

[broken link removed] = house swap holiday site

[url="http://www.vrbo.com/"]www.vrbo.com/[/url] = vacation rental by owners

[url="http://www.opodo.co.uk/otpbvpl/Jsp/opodo/HomeServlet?BV_SessionID=@@@@1162592423.1089454509@@@@&BV_EngineID=ccdcadclmggiedlcefecenhdhhldfnl.0&locale=en_GB"]www.opodo.co.uk[/url] = flight comparisons

[url="http://www.skyscanner.net/"]www.skyscanner.net/[/url] = flight comparisons

[broken link removed] = cheap german flights

[broken link removed] = meet and greet service

[url="http://www.expedia.co.uk/Default.asp?CCheck=1&"]www.expedia.co.uk[/url] = flight checker etc.

[url="http://www.fly2thesun.com/"]www.fly2thesun.com/[/url] = last minute deals

[broken link removed] = more last minute deals

[url="http://www.camping-ireland.ie/"]www.camping-ireland.ie/ 

[broken link removed] = transport within London (all types)

[broken link removed] = explore destination before travelling (a few different spots)

[broken link removed][/url] = sleeping in airports site 

[broken link removed] = flights, city breaks and hols.

http://www.inyourpocket.com/ = city guides

http://www.talkingcities.co.uk/

http://www.seat61.com/ = train and sea travel


2 sites for seating arrangements on aeroplanes

[url="http://www.seatguru.com/home.shtml"]www.seatguru.com/home.shtml[/url]

[url="http://www.cathaypacific.com/popup/0,1030,80729,00.html"]www.cathaypacific.com[/url]


----------



## mudahawn (25 Aug 2005)

*Re: Useful links for travel.*

www.flightmapping.com is good


----------



## Lemurz (25 Aug 2005)

*Re: Useful links for travel.*

[broken link removed]



http://www.executiveplanet.com

http://www.businesstraveller.com

http://www.wififreespot.com/

http://www.hiptravelguide.com/

http://www.airwise.com


----------



## euroDilbert (25 Aug 2005)

*Re: Useful links for travel.*


----------



## glueless (28 Aug 2005)

*Re: Useful links for travel.*

www.homelink.ie- biggest home exchange agency nearly 15,000 homes. Also the cheapest travel insurance. 

www.homelidays.com - very good rental site


----------



## alligator (29 Aug 2005)

*Re: Useful links for travel.*



			
				mudahawn said:
			
		

> www.flightmapping.com is good


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dublin_Airport
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shannon_Airport
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cork_Airport

Wikipedia site might be a little bit more up to date for direct routes to and from irish airports.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jul 2007)

Two more flight "meta" search sites:

www.orbitz.com
www.eurobookings.com

I've searched for flights using these then gone to the individual airlines' websites to get better deals. They don't seem to search all budget airlines' offerings though (e.g. _Ryanair_).


----------



## BOXtheFOX (11 Jul 2007)

www.multimap.com for street maps.
www.holiday-rentals.co.uk 
www.ownersdirect.co.uk
www.homelidays.com   for renting apartments.
  for travel blogs.


----------



## miselemeas (11 Jul 2007)

www.kayak.co.uk (flight comparisons)


----------



## mudahawn (28 Aug 2007)

I have travelled long haul many times in the past few years, I recommend www.A1travel.ie, and [broken link removed]. both very good and no difficulty with sterling etc.


----------

